# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Clive Hornby Dead

## alan45

Emmerdale actor Hornby dies at 63  

Clive Hornby was Emmerdale's longest-serving cast member 
Actor Clive Hornby, who played Jack Sugden in ITV1 soap Emmerdale, has died at the age 63. 

It was announced in January that Hornby would be taking a break from the soap because of ill health. 

The actor had been in Emmerdale for 28 years after signing up on a three-month contract and was the soap's longest-serving cast member. 

Hornby, the third actor to play Jack Sugden, enjoyed success as drummer with 1960s Liverpool band The Dennisons.

----------


## Perdita

Aww, sad news. I was hoping for him to come back and knock some sense into Andy. RIP Clive.

----------


## Bad Wolf

OMG!!

awww no, i thought he was getting better, thats such a shame, he was a brilliant actor

thats so sad

----------


## Jojo

What sad news.  I think it was hoped by all that he'd recover and come back.

RIP Clive

----------


## sindydoll

that is sad news

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god! Terrible news, what has he actually died of though?

RIP Clive. I wonder how he's going to be written out

----------


## Chris_2k11

also 63 is no age to die.

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps they do the same as they did for Mike Reid in EE. I only wrote to ITV a couple of weeks ago, enquiring about his health and they would just say that he is still recovering but would hopefully be back on screen soon. Never said what his illness was  :Sad:

----------


## Kirsty :]

Aw nooo  :Sad:  Thats awful!!
RIP Clive  :Sad:

----------


## thestud2k7

rip clive 

you'll be missed

----------


## Katy

i couldnt believe this when i read it in the paper.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What horrible news. Emmerdale certainly won't be the same without him.  :Sad:

----------


## Hollie-x

Wow that's a shocka. 

So sad.

----------


## Perdita

EMMERDALE'S longest-serving cast-member Clive Hornby, who played Jack Sugden, died last night at the age of 63. 

The Liverpool-born actor passed away in a Leeds hospice after losing his battle with cancer. 

The illness forced him to quit the soap in January after 28 years.
Clive first appeared in Emmerdale on February 19, 1980 after appearances in TV shows such as Gerry Andersonâs Space 1999 and Minder. 

Anita Turner, Series Producer, Emmerdale said: âThis is a devastating loss and we are all deeply saddened. Clive will be greatly missed by everyone who has worked with him on Emmerdale during the past 28 years. 

"He was a hugely popular and well-respected member of cast and a terrific actor. Our thoughts are with his family at this difficult time.â 

A date has yet to be set for the funeral.

----------


## pinkles14

Rip Clive..........

----------


## lizann

RIP Clive

So long Jack Sudgen

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So sad to hear of Clive passing away another life taken by Cancer.  Maybe Clive wanted to keep it a secret from the media that is why we only knew he was ill but not how badly.  Emmerdale will probably to a special send off for Clive in a few months like they did when Stan Richards (Seth Armstrong) died.

RIP Clive. free from pain.

----------


## Abbie

Awwwww  :Sad:  That is soooo sad
RIP Clive

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Very sad news.  :Sad:  
RIP Clive.

----------


## Chris_2k11

came across these on youtube -

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFOcPcX8CQs"]YouTube - Co-star Chris Chittell pays tribute to Hornby[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w8P-uu2GvE"]YouTube - Clive Hornby Tribute (Emmerdale Farm Version)[/ame]

----------

Pinkbanana (06-07-2008)

----------


## Perdita

SOAP stars were in tears last night as Emmerdale legend Clive Hornby â who played tragedy-dogged Jack Sugden for 28 years â died aged 63. 

He was suffering from hypoxia, a complication of the later stages of cancer. 

Bosses and co-stars were stunned to hear that their longest-serving cast member had passed away in a Leeds hospice. 
The âincredibly privateâ actor had been too ill to film since January, but had vowed to be back on set. 

Producer Anita Turner said: âThis is devastating. He loved Emmerdale and we talked about how heâd return. 

âI saw him on Tuesday and we were joking about how heâd walk in and surprise everyone.â 

Liverpool-born Clive started in showbiz as a drummer in 1960s band The Dennisons, sharing a bill with The Beatles. 

He arrived in Emmerdale in 1980 on a three-month deal and went on to appear in some of its most dramatic scenes. 

His character Jack â a nice-guy farmer but with a fiery temper â lost first wife Pat in a crash and second wife Sarah in a barn arson, which saw him held for murder. 

He was shot by his son and his third screen wife Diane â who escaped death twice â cheated on him with killer Billy Hopwood. 

Throughout all, Clive never once replaced his trademark flat cap. 

He said recently: âBelieve it or not, I still wear the same cap â the one I was given on my first day.â 

In real life, Clive wed actress Helen Weir â who played Jackâs first wife Pat â and they had a son Tom, now 22. 

The couple divorced in 2000. 

The actor was much-loved by his co-stars. 

Pal Chris Chittell, who plays miser Eric Pollard, said: âClive had a wicked sense of humour. He was not only a great contributor to the show but also to all our lives.â 

In the soap, Jack is visiting his mum Annie in Spain. Producers will now have to find a way to write him out. 

A source said: âWeâve yet to make a decision. We were expecting Clive to return.â

----------


## Perdita

Cast members from Emmerdale have joined Clive Hornby's family at his funeral.

The actor passed away earlier this month following a mystery illness.

Elizabeth Estensen, who plays his on screen wife Diane, read a eulogy at the service at Rawdon Crematorium in Leeds.

Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden) also paid his respects, along with former stars Claire King (Kim Tate) and Malandra Burrows (Kathy Bates).

Hornby joined the cast of the soap, then called Emmerdale Farm, as Jack Sugden in 1980, taking over the role from Andrew Burt.

Originally hired on a three-month contract, he went on to become the longest-serving cast member in the show's history.

Several Emmerdale stars earlier paid tribute to Hornby, with Chis Chittell (Eric Pollard) describing him as "a very private and courageous man and not only a great contributor to the show but to all our lives".

----------


## Abigail

Still can't believe that he's died.

----------


## sarah15

R.I.P. Clive - he was such a great character and actor. It feels like there's something missing to the show now.

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Clive Hornby

Where is Jack Sudgen suppose to be??? Will he die in Emmerdale also?

----------


## Perdita

> RIP Clive Hornby
> 
> Where is Jack Sudgen suppose to be??? Will he die in Emmerdale also?


He is in Spain visiting his mum. They will have to do something about him, he is still Diane's husband and of course, there is Andy.   Spoiler:    Andy is going to Spain to visit him soon, expect he comes home with the news that he has passed away  :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It could be months before they decide what to do with Jack character. One rumour going around is that they are thinking of bringing back the origanal Jack after 28 years. Bad idea I think.  When Stan Richards (Seth Armstrong) died it was almost a year after his death that Emmerdale writers wrote Seth's death into a storyline.  They will have to meet with Clive's family to discuss the best tribute to him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think its too soon to be thinking of killing him off on scene for both the viewers, and the cast, in light of his recent death.  I hope they do Clive justice when they finally decide what to do with Jack....something fitting like they did with Seth.

----------

